# Gerber US1 pocketknife



## lampern (Sep 28, 2022)

Lockback knife for everyday carry. Made in USA. I really like mine. Just an inexpensive made in USA option for a daily pocket knife. 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1017610613?pid=430744


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2022)

Check out the QSP Parrot at Knifecenter.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2022)

Gerber stuff is quality. I have a Gerber Gator and a Gerber multi-tool that I've had for probably 25 years.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2022)

Midway has SOG, my EDC, at holiday prices right now.









						- MidwayUSA
					

SOG Trident, Flash, SOG-TAC, Aegis, & Stout SJ Knives - MidwayUSA




					www.midwayusa.com


----------

